
Gassée on Samsung vs. Google - raganwald
http://www.mondaynote.com/2012/01/08/samsung-vs-google/#revised_title
======
raganwald
This was submitted sixteen hours ago with a different title and sank without a
trace. I have a feeling that the title may have been the issue.

